# BREAKING NEWS/NEW CA MOWER LAWS!



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

https://a24.asmdc.org/press-releases/20210909-bill-phase-out-gas-powered-landscaping-equipment-passes-legislature :roll:

No more McLanes? McLanes are produced and manufactured in Orange County sine the 1940s. Electric McLanes? They just discontinued the manual push mower Mclanes.

I live at PGA West. Arguably the golf capital with hundreds of local golf courses in the Palm Springs/Indio/La Quinta area. How is banning most mowers going to help while the LA freeways are at standstill traffic for numerous hours emitting far worse? Wait, our gas cars are banned too starting in 2025. I could rant for days about this stuff, but we are talking about mower bans not politics.

Long story short, buy your greensmowers before 2024.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

I had not thought about all the equipment for golf courses, do they even have professional grade electric equipment equivalents? Fortunately, it looks like it only target new equipment, so we can still buy used. Also, it looks like we can still buy out of state and bring it back. Despite the disdain CA has for the constitution, the commerce clause prohibits thr state from restricting our ability to buy out of state.

I will be expediting my purchase of a Predator 212, and a nice generator before it gets harder to acquire.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Makes perfect sense if you ignore the fact the electricity is coming from coal and natural gas plants out of state. Lithium mining seems super great for mother earth as well. :thumbup:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> https://a24.asmdc.org/press-releases/20210909-bill-phase-out-gas-powered-landscaping-equipment-passes-legislature :roll:
> 
> No more McLanes? McLanes are produced and manufactured in Orange County sine the 1940s. Electric McLanes? They just discontinued the manual push mower Mclanes.
> 
> ...


No need to rush buying high before 2024. We will all just wait to buy the sell off lease from CA for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

TulsaFan said:


> Makes perfect sense if you ignore the fact the electricity is coming from coal and natural gas plants out of state. Lithium mining seems super great for mother earth as well. :thumbup:


This forum needs a "like" button.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Lawn Noob said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Makes perfect sense if you ignore the fact the electricity is coming from coal and natural gas plants out of state. Lithium mining seems super great for mother earth as well. :thumbup:
> ...


I suggested it a while ago. Not gonna happen.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

What are the all of the landscapers going to use?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

killacam said:


> What are the all of the landscapers going to use?


Scissors and Scythe!$1MM shacks should be able to afford a $400 cut and blow with once a week, or be forced to endure the natural/overgrown look they want to have catch on.

Come to think of it, that's a pretty good name for a landscape company if that happens.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Remember when the law was passed that effectively banned incandescent light bulbs? And everyone was saying how awful it was going to be and how expensive. Now I see them for $1 for a pack of four, saving money on energy bills, and less pollution.

I think this would be a good thing and California is always leading on this stuff.

Also thinking about when emissions were tightened and nearly banned two-stroke boat motors. I'd say that turned out pretty well too.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> Remember when the law was passed that effectively banned incandescent light bulbs? And everyone was saying how awful it was going to be and how expensive. Now I see them for $1 for a pack of four, saving money on energy bills, and less pollution.
> 
> I think this would be a good thing and California is always leading on this stuff.
> 
> Also thinking about when emissions were tightened and nearly banned two-stroke boat motors. I'd say that turned out pretty well too.


agree.

A wise man adapts himself to circumstances, as water shapes itself to the vessel that contains it. --Chinese Proverb


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Vtx531 said:


> Remember when the law was passed that effectively banned incandescent light bulbs? And everyone was saying how awful it was going to be and how expensive. Now I see them for $1 for a pack of four, saving money on energy bills, and less pollution.
> 
> I think this would be a good thing and California is always leading on this stuff.
> 
> Also thinking about when emissions were tightened and nearly banned two-stroke boat motors. I'd say that turned out pretty well too.


California is delusional in all aspects, BUT I will stick to electrical issues. I will not touch on the fact Gavin also just passed a bill yesterday saying you cannot punish gang members because it is racist.

We have rolling blackouts in the state with 120+ degree heat daily in the summer that literally threatens lives, yet we are going to charge numerous cars per hour, per minute, per day. NO WAY. We are told not even to have the TVs and A/C on during the day. EDIT: I just noticed this bans power generators too. You cannot even own a back up generator to power your home if there is an earthquake or a routine power outage. There is an incentive to get a lower electric bill if they can control your home's power remotely or turn off your power completely whenever they feel like it. Yes. It happens all the time to people. This is not a light bulb issue either. It is the freeways. It is Amazon deliveries. It is multitudes of compounded watts powered by fossil fuels that can not keep up. The state even buries our nuclear waste from nuclear power plants. Environment? My eye!

Furthermore, our Governor is passing several bills that go around the people and legislators. This is a huge red flag. Right, wrong, or indifferent, he is issuing decrees not laws. Aka a King's orders. Even the courts have enjoined him because he has overstepped his abilities.

It gets even better. 58 counts of homicide were filed, or were going to be filed, against the PG&E. (You know, the company in Erin Brockovich that poisoned kids and families through their water.)Our hero Governor signed a law into effect that protect them from being criminally or civilly liable for wrongful death lawsuits. Simultaneously, his wife's "non profit" charity recieved a HUGE "donation" from PG&E.

Gavin never cared about the environment. He has the electric companies in his pocket! How is Newsom worth 20 million dollars? His salary doesn't pay that much.

This is not a right wing or left wing issue either. I am just a person who knows the laws, and watches politicans from all sides break them every day.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Getting Fat said:


> Vtx531 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when the law was passed that effectively banned incandescent light bulbs? And everyone was saying how awful it was going to be and how expensive. Now I see them for $1 for a pack of four, saving money on energy bills, and less pollution.
> ...


This is true. Like my kids stepping around the homeless herion needles and feces covering all the streets. I think the whole state has adapted to it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This turned into a political thread.


----------

